# Canada Games



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Just wondering about something.

What should be the primary goal of the Games?


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

This is one step below international competition. Leave the "participation" part for local events, and go there to win. 

"It was a great experience" is another term for "I lost".


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

If all the archers going to the Canada Games attend them, "just to be there, just for experience" then it decreases the experience one would get as well as decrease the validity of the games. Having people there fighting to be the best and to win will increase the level of shooting and increase experience on how to deal with big name shoots and pressure. The Canada Games are for the elite athletes of that particular age group and level of shooting to start to prepare them for pressure events they will be at in future.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

So should PSOs send an incomplete team if a particular class doesn't have a high calibre archer to send?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*fill*

fill the spots ,, if there is a sports canada budget use it wisely but use it... A not so good competitor can always become a star when they go to such an event.. we all have had a MIRACLE day shooting sometimes .. which turns into our personal best... Fill the team,,, for sure


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

The primary goal of the games should be excellence and winning!

But the games can/should be viewed as both! Jay is right it is supposed to be a building block for international competition however the entire experience of the games can be a stepping stone for anyone. No province should send an incomplete team! 

As a participant in the last games I cherished the opportunity to go and represent Ontario but make no bones about it I was going there to WIN!

I had a great experience at the games and I wish everyone could have the same opportunities however it is for the best shooters across the country. 

I personally do not agree with the new format for Halifax!


----------



## 10 X (Jul 27, 2005)

Jay said:


> If all the archers going to the Canada Games attend them, "just to be there, just for experience" then it decreases the experience one would get as well as decrease the validity of the games. Having people there fighting to be the best and to win will increase the level of shooting and increase experience on how to deal with big name shoots and pressure. The Canada Games are for the elite athletes of that particular age group and level of shooting to start to prepare them for pressure events they will be at in future.


I think all the particapants that attend, will be there "To Win and do their BEST" We all have to remember that most of the particapants are not "staff shooters" and are of a younger age. 
"Elite Athletes", who or what states/decides that?? Maybe an Olympian? Don't you think it should/would be at least someone on a "Provincial Team"?? Are ALL the participants from thier province, on their Provincial team? Great if they are, But if I recall correctly, this in NOT always so. These participants are, (if I am correct) under the age of 22 and funded by Moms and Dads. If they are willing to go and take the time/money to do so, DON'T discourage them. They maybe our next, "Elite" group of archers.


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

I've done 2 Canada games in my junior time and I was going there to do my best!

I also found that in that time, competition in the cadet and junior was better than today.

Seem that it's hard to get kids involved in serious archery these days. Doing the team for Canada games or even world junior is way too easy. In some case, they just have to show up to be on the team!

But, if no one show up, our sports may have a hard time staying in the Canada Games!

We have some training camp going on for the games right now. I don't even know if the coaches are "teaching" good archery. 

Lame!


----------



## 10 X (Jul 27, 2005)

Pete731 said:


> I've done 2 Canada games in my junior time and I was going there to do my best!
> 
> I also found that in that time, competition in the cadet and junior was better than today.
> 
> ...


Well Said,

One thing I will touch on though. Here in Winnipeg, the coaches/coaching is GREAT. We have great shooters here that are allways willing to help you. A few of them aren't even staff shooters.


----------

